
That's Some Wholesome UX by Lyft - robin_reala
https://twitter.com/himvais/status/1090972175660732416
======
robin_reala
Interesting to think of sign language localisation. ASL and BSL are completely
different languages for example, and Swedish Sign Language another one still.

